
Prof. Kenneth Stanley: Search Processes Without Objectives (2015) - fenollp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXQPL9GooyI&t=14m32s
======
fenollp
From same author (2002) "Evolving Neural Networks through Augmenting
Topologies" []

[]:
[http://nn.cs.utexas.edu/downloads/papers/stanley.ec02.pdf](http://nn.cs.utexas.edu/downloads/papers/stanley.ec02.pdf)

